# Chris Christensen Product Review



## supysmom

love chris christensen. I have a couple brushes, combs, dryer, have used several products. ice on ice, miracle air, white on white, peace and kindness. the only thing I dont like. the price. not that its not worth it.


----------



## Rowan

We had a group buy and got "dealer prices" on case quantities.  Well worth it!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Finally got home from the cabin to open the mail and pull out my combs! They are HUGE!
I had no idea! I suppose there are measurements, but I just listened to what others wanted and loved. I have no doubt I'll love these combs too, just shocked at the size.


----------



## faerie

i got the ice on ice and the poodle comb. already using both.

the comb is nice. i'm really glad i got it. i have another greyhound comb and i thought it was good, but i think i'll use this one more.

i like the fact that the ice on ice has no fragrance added so it doesn't over take the scent of the plum silky after bathing my poodles. i have the crown royale too and they are both nice. the ice on ice is a bit less sticky imo.

also, as a personal detangler the ice on ice worked on my horrible mats!


----------



## minipoodlelover

I love the buttercomb and thanks to Chocolate Millie's post, knew it was going to be long. I do find myself using about 1/3 of one end as a handle, which is fine but it would be more comfortable if the comb actually did have a handle (cushioned would be nice). But that's just me - I'm always mentally improving products to fit my needs.


----------



## supysmom

minipoodlelover said:


> I love the buttercomb and thanks to Chocolate Millie's post, knew it was going to be long. I do find myself using about 1/3 of one end as a handle, which is fine but it would be more comfortable if the comb actually did have a handle (cushioned would be nice). But that's just me - I'm always mentally improving products to fit my needs.


I believe chris sells wooden handles that slide onto the combs.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Pefect! and thanks for letting me know. I'll definitely check it out


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *supysmom*:
> I believe chris sells wooden handles that slide onto the combs.


Just a FYI: There _isn't_ a wooden handle to fit the Poodle Buttercomb. I checked back when I purchased mine, and even called to see if they had plans to come out with one. 



> Posted by *Faerie*:
> also, as a personal detangler the ice on ice worked on my horrible mats!


Well, if you'd brush your hair once in a while. What have I told you about that?


----------



## minipoodlelover

Rowan - I found two wooden snap-on handles, but it would seem from their size specs that they don't fit the poodle buttercomb. Here are the links. I'll most likely call or email the vendor just to make sure.

Chris Christensen - Buttercomb 4 1/2" Snap-On Handle

Chris Christensen - Buttercomb 7 1/2" Snap-On Handle


----------



## minipoodlelover

I realized the handles were shorter in length than the actual poodle comb, but I was hoping they could still be used, as I don't need the handle to cover the entire comb. But it looks like they can't.


----------



## Sookster

I got the Poodle Buttercomb and my oh my do I _LOVE_ it! I have a couple of cheap combs that I had been trying to get by with, and I honestly didn't think that you could really make a comb much more than just a comb. But this thing is great. I honestly can't believe how easily it glides through the hair. It is a bit big though. It's great for Nova, my huge standard, but I can imagine it would be a little difficult to use on a toy. 

I also got the White On White shampoo. It didn't lather quite as much as I hoped, but Nova has NEVER been as white as she was after using it. I bathed her with it last Wednesday and I swear her hair was so white it was almost glowing. It also smells nice.


----------



## star

I only have the CC poodle buttercomb but I really love it. Much nicer to use than a regular combination comb. I do agree it is quite large though!


----------



## Rowan

minipoodlelover said:


> Rowan - I found two wooden snap-on handles, but it would seem from their size specs that they don't fit the poodle buttercomb. Here are the links. I'll most likely call or email the vendor just to make sure.
> 
> Chris Christensen - Buttercomb 4 1/2" Snap-On Handle
> 
> Chris Christensen - Buttercomb 7 1/2" Snap-On Handle


Yes, that's what I meant when I said there isn't a handle to fit the _Poodle Buttercomb_. There are handles for the other buttercombs--I bought one with my #000 buttercomb.  I called and had a discussion with the sales rep as I hoped they might be planning on manufacturing one for the Poodle Buttercomb, but no joy. The handles actually have a "lock" at the end so you must buy the right size for your comb. I don't really need one with the Poodle Buttercomb as it's long enough to hold one end and fluff with the other.  (Perfect tool!)


----------



## Rowan

For those who want a shorter Buttercomb that's _similar _to--but not exactly like--the Poodle Buttercomb (#004), and for which you can buy a handle, consider one of these:

Teeth are spaced 8 per inch as opposed to 5 per inch like PB:
*#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse*
All coarse, 4 1/2" long spine, 1 1/2" teeth, spaced at 8 per inch

Or, this one (one half has the 8 per inch teeth, but they're not exactly same length as PB):
*#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Course*
Fine/Coarse teeth, 7 1/2" long spine 1 5/8" teeth, half spaced 8 per inch & half at 5 per inch

Poodle Buttercomb specs:
*#004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"*
All coarse teeth, 9 5/8" long spine, 1 1/4" teeth spaced at 5 per inch. Ideal for fluffing and setting up scissored coats. 

I personally don't mind not having a handle with my poodle buttercomb as I just hold onto one end. I did buy a handle with my other buttercomb (#000) and I actually find it harder to use/maneuver for some reason.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Tintlet (or anyone) - does the Miracle Air have a fragrance?


----------



## supysmom

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Tintlet (or anyone) - does the Miracle Air have a fragrance?


to me it has a slight scent but it is perfectly safe to spray on faces, in mouths, I went to a seminar with chris a couple years ago, it works great


----------



## CT Girl

I have the poodle comb. Even with Chocolate Millie's post for some reason I was surprised at how large the comb is but I love it! It just glides through Swizzle's hair. I didn't see how a metal comb could be that much different but everyone who commented loved it so much I thought I would try it. After my initial surprise I like the size and if someone offered me a smaller one I think I would pass. I also find it comfortable to hold so the lack of a holder is a non-issue for me. It is amazing how much easier grooming is once you have the right tools.


----------



## tintlet

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Tintlet (or anyone) - does the Miracle Air have a fragrance?


The miracle air has sort of a wintergreen scent. It will take the smoke smell out of motel rooms too!! (We always get a nonsmoking room, but most of them still smell like smoke). Gets the puke smell out of carpet


----------



## Rowan

star said:


> I only have the CC poodle buttercomb but I really love it. Much nicer to use than a regular combination comb.* I do agree it is quite large though!*


Hey, guys. Size matters. 

I've posted this before, but I have two buttercombs, a 7.5" with handle, and the poodle buttercomb without. I much prefer the Poodle Buttercomb and find it's easier to use the comb without a handle. I hold onto one end and brush with the other. It's plenty big enough and works on all sized poodles. I've used it on really small miniatures, miniatures and an oversized miniature.


----------



## Rowan

Bumping this one up too! 

OMG, I'm in love with CC's Peace & Kindness (thanks to L+J for mentioning this product). 

I can't wait until it's bath time so I can try the After U Bathe and Thick N Thicker products. 

The Wood Pin Brush is great for longer hair, and the poos tolerated it well. I think it's designed for the poodle coat.  I still love my 35mm Gold Pin Brush and the Poodle Buttercomb. These seem to be my go-to grooming tools, along with the Gold LP Slicker. 

I can't say enough good things about CC shears. I ordered the 7" short shank curved (as I already had the straight and the Apollo 8" in both straight/curved). These work well for me! 

My Raptor dryer shipped today and I'm beyond excited. I can't wait to try it out. I'm not sure the poos are all that excited, but they will be.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I have a small CC Pin Brush (purple) that I love, and was perfect for Angie in her smaller days. Can't wait to receive the larger-sized brush - and in purple to match! - and I'll save the smaller brush for her legs, poms, etc.

The more I use the CC Buttercomb, the more I like it. It just fluffs extremely well and I do like the long length. I use it all the time.

Ice on Ice is just perfect for pre-blowouts and leaves fur easy to comb through, and very soft. 

I'm looking forward to trying every other product I ordered, too, and storing them all in my Ringside Tote.

One day I hope to purchase a set of shears.


----------



## Rowan

The Totes are nice! I didn't get one but I got a good look at them. 

One of my fave things about Ice on Ice is that it's unscented. There are some great sprays out there but they're all heavily scented, which is nice if you're using an unscented shampoo. 

That Buttercomb is amazing--it makes their ears look twice as thick.


----------



## bura4

I am looking for people who wrap their poodles' coat - and have a question. I found it somewhere that CC's Colestrol is good for that purpose. Anyone uses it??


----------



## Rowan

I used my Kool Dry Raptor today! I love it---it's ssssooooo much quieter than the Metro, has a bigger hose and dries the poodles FAST. The air warms up but it's never hot. Considering it has two motors, this dryer is exceptionally quiet. My poodles were fine with it. It did trip my surge protector once though. LOL  My camera is on the fritz but I think I got a few pics and will post later.

I also tried the following:

After U Bathe 
Silk Spirits
Thick N Thicker Texturing Bodifier Spray (topknots) 
CoatLink Coat Dressing

I loved them all! Easy to use. The After U Bathe is recommended for use after all other treatments, including the Thick N Thicker Foaming Protein (which I didn't try this time). I really liked the Silk Spirits as it left all of their coats soft, full and shiny!


----------



## bura4

And how do you apply the After U Bathe?? Mix it with water and pour it on the dog or what??


----------



## Rowan

bura4 said:


> And how do you apply the After U Bathe?? Mix it with water and pour it on the dog or what??


You apply it like a creme rinse and let it sit on the coat for approx. 3 minutes.  Then rinse and style as usual.


----------



## bura4

Ok, a stupid question then - how much of it should I apply??


----------



## Rowan

bura4 said:


> Ok, a stupid question then - how much of it should I apply??


I apply it as I would creme rinse. I squeeze a good size portion into my hand and then "squeeze" it into the longer areas of their coat. like the jacket or bracelets, and rub into the shorter areas. (I've been told not to rub the long hair or it will break. So you kind of work this in carefully.) This will sound funny, but I use the same technique as I do when applying conditioner to my own hair.  (It smells great!) 

The Silk Spirits are different. You apply this prior to drying and it's oily, much like the human Moroccan Oil. You squeeze a small amount into your palm, rub your hands together and finger it into the coat. It leaves them really shiny! It's not oily on the coat at all but very light. I love it.


----------



## CT Girl

Thank you for all this info. Rowan. It sounds like there are some CC products that may have to be on my order list next time. It is hard as a new poodle owner to know what you really need so it is great reading information like this.


----------



## Rowan

*Kool Dry Raptor meets Pippin*

My camera is on its last leg, but here are a few pics of the Raptor session: 

I'm trying to grow out their coats but it's a long, tedious process. They were in the Miami trim for the Spring/Summer (so please excuse the puffy 'ankles' and uneven leg hair).


----------



## Lotusland spoos

So envious! Can't wait for mine to arrive! Hopefully before Xmas :santaclaus:


----------



## CT Girl

What great pictures of Pippin. She has a beautiful face. Her hair looks great with your new products and dryer. How long do you keep her in the rubber bands? What clip are you putting her into for the winter? I would like to find a more exciting cut for Swizzle.


----------



## Rowan

Lotusland spoos said:


> So envious! Can't wait for mine to arrive! Hopefully before Xmas :santaclaus:


Yours is supposed to ship mid-December and it will arrive fast (two boxes as the Hold A Hose will be separate).  



> Posted by *CT Girl*:
> What great pictures of Pippin. She has a beautiful face. Her hair looks great with your new products and dryer. How long do you keep her in the rubber bands? What clip are you putting her into for the winter? I would like to find a more exciting cut for Swizzle.


Pippin is sitting here, glaring at me. He (he's a male) hates having his topknot banded. I don't do it "right" but do it just to keep the hair out of their faces!  I take it down and brush it out every night as they mess it up during the day. I started banding when it was long enough to do so. This is my second attempt to grow out their topknots and I hope to eventually have all one length and none of those wispy bits on the side/front. 

I'm going for a modified Scandi (winter months). I like to keep their hair longer as it gets pretty cold here. The Miami is so much easier to maintain though!


----------



## CT Girl

I should have know Pippen is a boy from my history classes. I asked my groomer about a modified Scandi for Swizzle and she told me she thought it was unrealistic for a pet owner. Is there a ton of maintenance? I comb Swizzle every day, brush him every couple of days and bath him about once a week although if he looks clean it can go a little longer. I was disappointed when she said this because this is my favorite cut. He still has not had his coat change yet lately I am getting lots more knots when I am combing so it may have started.


----------



## supysmom

CT if you want YOUR poo in a particular clip, your groomer should do it! you are paying for that. if you can not or do not maintain it, you run the risk of your poo being shaved very close the next time. but really, its fur that will grow back. does your groomer know how to do the clip you asked for? 
I do not demat pets. if dogs or cats come to me severely matted I will shave them close. thats it. I find dematting to be painful and cruel. if you are brushing and combing regularly (daily) then you are doing your part. IMO. 
as the pet owner you have the right to choose your pets style, thank your groomer for her concern but tell her you still want the clip!


----------



## CT Girl

I was wondering about this supysmom. She did say she would do it but thought it was an unrealistic for a pet owner to maintain a show coat. I don't know, perhaps she is right. I am going to have to investigate what I would need to do to maintain this. She was not familiar with the clip when I brought it up but she clips poodles for show all the time so I am sure she can do it. If I think I can do it I will ask for it. I am going to have my new CC pup dryer and lots of grooming products and next I will be getting a table so hopefully I will be able to maintain it.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> I should have know Pippen is a boy from my history classes.


 He wee'd on your final shipment box to prove it! LOL (J/K)



> I asked my groomer about a modified Scandi for Swizzle and she told me she thought it was unrealistic for a pet owner. Is there a ton of maintenance? I comb Swizzle every day, brush him every couple of days and bath him about once a week although if he looks clean it can go a little longer. I was disappointed when she said this because this is my favorite cut. He still has not had his coat change yet lately I am getting lots more knots when I am combing so it may have started.


There's a lot of maintenance but it's exactly what you're doing! Daily brushing, frequent bathing, and banding. (And careful brushing after using a collar or harness or even a coat!) I bathe mine about every 2 weeks (more or less depending on their condition). A modified Scandi is doable...mine won't be quite as long as the show trim but close enough. Just look at *spoowhisperer's *Kai for another example. 

I was also wondering if your groomer knew how to do the cut.  (As *supysmom *alluded.) I *know* you have the right tools as you've gotten most from the group buys, so I say GO FOR IT! You already have your Kool Dry Pup in hand, right?  

If your groomer won't do it, you can always try it yourself. I'm far from a pro and mine don't look as good as London et al., but I get the trim I want.


----------



## Rowan

Tintlet posted this in the CC thread. Her daughter's comments on some CC products:



> My daughter ( bather supreme ) wrote up some CC products reviews...
> 
> Hope you don't mind my "product reviews"... thought I would pass on my experience in case you were considering something from the CC buy on Poodle Forum.
> 
> Clean Start - Love the smell of this. Rather concentrated so a little goes a long way. I use this as my starter shampoo to get out any residue (conditioners & oils) and dirt. It also seems to help the color distribute more evenly for coats that need a color treatment.
> 
> Mystic Ear - My favorite ear cleaner. I liked the Les Pooches but didn't like the sharp smell. This has a light smell that does not linger, and it gets through even the gunkiest of ears. It foams when you rub it in, which helps to bring that deep ear gunk to the top when you wipe the ears out.
> 
> OC Magic Foam - Great to have on hand for emergencies. Saved me at a show when someone else took one of the boys out to potty. She brought him back and had let him pee all over his chest & legs! This worked wonders on not only getting out the yellow, but also the pee smell and did not weigh down the coat.
> 
> Miracle Air - Used this in the car after accidents or throw ups (thank you Ziva...) or non-smoking hotels were someone has smoked. Works great! I've also started to pour a small amount on a towel and toss it into the dryer with the 'dog' laundry. If there is any doggy smell the wash didn't get out this seems to take care of it.
> 
> Peace & Kindness - Works great on any rashes, hot spots, nicks & boo boos. I mostly use this for me, I've sprayed it on my hives and it does ease the itching. Kitchel is sensitive on her face after clippering so I will put this on a cotton ball and rub on where I clipped her. She has not scratched up her face since I started doing that.
> 
> 
> Brushes & Combs:
> 
> Gold Pin Brush - Works well on the softer & fine coated poodles. No static! Love this for use while putting the hair in wraps. I have the 37mm (longest pins) and have considered getting the 20mm (shortest
> pins) for use on the ears. I find I have to be gentle with this one, only use on clean coats and make sure to clean & dry it after use as the sprays used to keep the coats moist can break down the pad.
> 
> Fusion Pin Brush- Work well on the thicker/coarser coats. No static with this one either, I keep it on hand to brush out poodle ears during/after drying. It can stand a bit more 'abuse' than the Gold. I have the Toy 27mm, would like to get the larger one.
> 
> Wood Pin Brushes- LOVE this one! I wasn't sure I would, but it is fantastic for de-tangling ear & neck coat. I use this for client dogs & show coats. Really like it for brushing when I change out the wraps.
> You do not loose much coat, it does not tug and seems to be easier on the dogs & my me.
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb- Works great for poodle coats, does not cause a lot of static and you will not rip out your coat if you use it correctly.
> I really will get all those tangles and does not seem to tug like other combs.
> 
> Fine/Coarse Buttercomb- Love this for fluffing up the coat to scissor.
> It does not leave marks like most of the combs I have used. No static either! I use this on almost every dog, it can stand up to some pretty good abuse!
> 
> 
> The sprayers are very nice, weighted on the bottom so if it falls it usually lands side or bottom. I have yet to break the sprayer head, other spray bottles have not survived long with me. The double spray takes awhile to get used to though.
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm actually a help, but here were my thoughts/reasons behind the CC Kool Pup vs. Kool Dry...
> 
> I chose the Kool Pup for the reason of bringing to dog shows. The quiet motor, adjustable speed, smaller size, low electrical draw, lightweight and easy to carry were my deciding factors.... I just needed a dryer to blow out already clean & dry poodle coats at the show so they could be freshened up. I did use it on a pair of skittish papilions in the shop to teach them not to be afraid of the HV dryers.
> Started at the slowest speed and slowly upped the speed (less than
> half) when they calmed down and realized it would not 'harm' them.
> Most of the time the dogs react to when the switch is flipped and the air comes out full speed, this way we started out slow and instead of having to switch from low to high I could just adjust the knob.
> 
> If I wanted a dryer to actually blow out a damp Standard/Miniature poodle my choice would be the Kool Dry. It has more power for the larger dogs, but still had the quieter motor and fairly portable (more so than many HV dryers on the market today). About 5 lbs heavier than the Kool Pup but also less likely to tip while using. I could see it working for someone who only had a few dogs to dry, but probably not professional strength


----------



## CharismaticMillie

CT Girl said:


> I was wondering about this supysmom. She did say she would do it but thought it was an *unrealistic for a pet owner to maintain a show coat.*


Ugh. I hate these kinds of comments. 

This is why I started just grooming my own dogs. 

I do, however, think it's unrealistic to expect a PET groomer to be able to do a show groom. :rolffleyes:


----------



## CT Girl

I had her clip Swizzle like Rowan's Alexander. He looks adorable. His bracelets need to grow in more. It sounds like I do all the maintenance already for a modified Scandi except for the banding. Swizzle has not gone through his coat change yet and still has a soft puppy coat. I am currently blowing him dry with a blow dryer and don't know how to straighten his coat. Once I have my pup and try my hand at that I will see what I will do. His coat may not be appropriate for a Scandi but part of the fun of having a poodle is getting a fou fou poodle cut.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*(Purple) Kool Dry Dryer*
I have the Kool Dry for my Standards and I love it. Previously, I had a Double K Challengair Airmax. Both dryers are good for amateur at-home grooming, but the Double K did not have an adjustable air flow option, just a high and low. Jasper HATED the KK in his face. Plus, the KK did get quite warm even though there was no heat option - in the summer I found this too much for my guys. Even though some reviews said it was quiet compared to others, I still found it to be loud.

The Kool Dry can be dialed down for Jazzi's face and I can add heat by placing the CC dryer in a makeshift "box" so that the warm exhaust gets drawn back into the dryer. I also love love love the extra length and material of the hose - not stiff and very easy to manage. This model is quiet and makes the grooming process so much easier on all of us 

*White On White*
Brilliant! I love love love this stuff. Lilah and Jasper were sparkling after using the WoW. Even DH made a comment about the improvement in their coats from just one application. I found it gentle and effective. The fragrance is pleasant and very light.

*Miracle Air*
This is now my favorite "air freshener". It has a slight peppermint fragrance but not overpowering. My family always complained when I would use Febreze, etc but not the Miracle Air. Also, with the Miracle Air, I don't feel guilty about over powering the poodles noses with a cover up spray. This is subtle, effective and downright perfect. I already need more...

*After You Bathe*
I added this onto my order as an after thought to my last order - I am sorry that I didn't order a larger bottle. Again, gentle with a subtle fragrance (I suffer from migraines) and perfect as step 2 after the White On White. I found it really helped rinse their coats thoroughly of all product and ready them for drying. I'm going to need more of this soon too...

*Mystic Ear*
Jasper has problematic ears, but this has helped keep them in check. I find this just as effective as the LP MedAcetic Ear Cleanser but with a tad more pleasant fragrance. The LP has a bit of a lingering "vinegar" odor while this is fresh. I really really like them both, and use them both equally - I don't think you can go wrong with either choice.

*Poodle Comb*
I really didn't think that a comb would make such a difference, but I was so wrong. This comb makes short order of our comb outs - I love it and it is worth every red cent (even at non-group buy pricing)! It really does go through the poodle coat like butter 

*Brushes*
I purchased 3 different types of brushes and still prefer my double silver LP. Please note, I do not keep a show coat. I find them effective and of good quality, I am just more efficient using the LP brush and the CC Poodle Comb - a match made in heaven!

*Peace And Kindness*
This is great for poodle and human alike. It is non-greasy, fragrance free, gentle and easy to apply. Great for rashes, itchy areas and cuts. I should have purchased more than one! For reference, I have tried products similar to P&K from Tropiclean, Vets+Best Hot Spots (very very smelly) & Zymox Topical Spray with Bio-Active Enzymes (heavy and greasy).


----------



## fjm

Many thanks for all the really useful reviews, folks. I suspect the postage would make it uneconomic for me to join in a group buy, but you have inspired me to take a look at the UK CC stockists!


----------



## Rowan

fjm said:


> Many thanks for all the really useful reviews, folks. I suspect the postage would make it uneconomic for me to join in a group buy, but you have inspired me to take a look at the UK CC stockists!


I've had participants from Canada, UK, Australia and NZ for the LP buys (brushes and lightweight products like ear cleaners). It wouldn't cost all that much to ship a Buttercomb or a 35mm Pin Brush (or even Peace and Kindness).  

I ship all as gifts since everyone is a friend of mine.


----------



## stealthq

Lilah+Jasper said:


> *(Purple) Kool Dry Dryer*
> ... I can add heat by placing the CC dryer in a makeshift "box" so that the warm exhaust gets drawn back into the dryer.


Oooh, excellent tip! I have to try this. Love the dryer, but Kohl was not liking the cold wind. Poor pup was shivering, and it wasn't from fear!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

@ stealthq:
I just make sure that there is adequate airflow in the box to avoid overheating the dryer 

*Ice On Ice*
Not my favorite. It's OK - I don't love it or hate it. That being said, I probably won't order it again. I prefer the Isle of Dogs 4 Style & Coature #63


----------



## stealthq

Will do


----------



## Rowan

*Product Review*

*After U Bathe*: 
Love this product. You're supposed to use it last--after all other treatments including Thick N Thicker, which is what I did. It leaves the coat soft but not droopy and tangle free. Very light fragrance. It's thick, so I pour a small amount into my hands and rub them together and then work into the coat. 

*Silk Spirits*:
This is the doggie equivalent of Morrocan Oil for humans. I only use a small amount to give the coat a nice sheen and it doesn't weigh it down. I'm not sure if it's meant for poodle coats, but I like it. It's listed as a leave-in conditioner and it does prevent static and seems to nourish dry coats (and it's dry here now). 

*Coat Link Dressing:* 
Nice, light dressing that looks like snow. It's another leave-in conditioner and I got it for the winter. It moisturizes the coat (and seems to prevent split ends). I primarily use it on my black MPOO. 

*Ice on Ice*:
A must have for daily brushing. It's the only one I have that's unscented and doesn't interfere with my LP shampoo scent. I also love Crown Royale #3 but it interferes with my Les Poochs Vit Enriched male shampoo scent. I also use the Les Poochs Vit Enriched Creme Rinse diluted. 

*Peace & Kindness*:
Perfect for hot spots and just about every cut or scrape. Merlin still chews on his ankle and I feel safe using this on him. I've also used it on my own cuts and scrapes. Gentle yet effective and perfect for the holistic/natural pet parent.  

*Black on Black*:
Great for keeping black coats _black_. Alex doesn't get that red tint but it's supposed to prevent it. Be careful though as it will stain white clothing. (I always wear an apron but my Mum got it on her white t-shirt and it stained.)

*Holiday Holly Berry shampoo:*
I bought this for the holidays. It's based on the clean start formula and did a great job removing product from the coats. Nice scent too!

*Thick N Thicker Texturing Bodifier Spray*:
Excellent for long topknots. It helps maintain the fullness and shape, and does what the name implies. It's especially helpful on Merlin who has a finer coat than my other two.

*Thick N Thicker Whipped Creme Mousse:* 
Also a nice bodifier that nourishes the coat without weighing it down. 

*Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein*
I've only used it once but it works like the Thick N Thicker line. These products seem to add volume and texture without weighing down the coat. Also repair damaged coat and prevent flyaways. 

*Gold Series 35mm Pin Brush*:
My favorite all around brush. I use this for topknots and long jackets and even bracelets. It's gentle so it won't break the hair but the long tines do a great job fluffing a topknot. LOVE IT!!

*Gold Series 27mm Pin Brush*:
This is my 2nd favorite brush. The shorter tines work best on shorter jacket hair and on bracelets. 

*Wood Pin Brush (GroomGrip handle)*: 
Very nice brush. I haven't found a poodle who doesn't love this brush. It's very gentle and I use it to massage as well as brush. It's good for those who brush every day and is supposed to be great at getting mats out. I like it for bracelets and tail pom brushing.

*Brush cleaner*:
A must have. Perfect for cleaning the Pin Brushes!!

*Poodle Buttercomb*:
Like the name implies, this comb glides through the hair like butter. I LOVE it and I don't know how I managed without it. I use it to brush the ears, fluff the topknot and check the coat for mats. 

*NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb:*
I bought this before I started growing out coats as a "just in case" item. I tried it on Pippin's ears as he tends to mat towards the back (from scratching and from rubbing his head). It worked like a charm. I think it would be great for drop coated breeds. 

*Buttercomb 7 1/2" Fine/Course:*
This was my first buttercomb. It's good for getting the ears nice and straight during drying as the teeth are closer together. I bought the wood handle for this comb and actually prefer using them without the handle. 

*Celestial Shears:*
Luna 5.5" straight: 
I love these shears. They're the perfect size for tight areas and easy to adjust. Sharp too! _I want the curved pair_. 

Apollo 8" curved and straight: 
These are my "go to" shears. I like the feel in my hand and they're the perfect length for me. I don't know that I could handle the 9", but this size is perfect for my MPOOs.

*Short Shank Shears:*
7" curved and straight: 
Very solid shears and I love the length. I'm big on having options so I added these to my collection. 

*Kool Dry Raptor dryer (Green):*
LOVE THIS DRYER! I wanted something powerful, quiet with variable speed that would dry my poodles fast. It delivers. It takes me approx 25-35 to dry each of my MPOOs, all of which are currently in longer coats (nothing over 2.5" yet). You can crank it up to blow water off the body and turn it down to dry the topknot, ears and face. It has 2 motors and the air warms up but doesn't get hot. The hose is a great length and flexible. It comes with two hose attachments.

*Hold A Hose*: 
Great product. I recommend one for anyone purchasing a dryer as it's perfect for the Kool Dry hoses. It allows you to position the hose where you want it so you can focus on brushing, etc.


----------



## fjm

Thanks Rowan - as retail prices seem to be around 50% higher here, I shall watch out for your next group buy!


----------



## afkar

You are making this very tempting. I have never used CC products & love my one small LP brush but these combs are sounding very tempting. My three standards are all kept fairly short with just topknots, ears & tails but that still adds up to a fair bit of work & grooming...Will have to ask for suggestions I think & consider asking to be included in the next buying group


----------



## afkar

Think I will definitely be considering joining the group buy - I just checked out the price of the poodle combs here in Australia - $53.00A was the best I could find!


----------



## Minnie

*Kool Dry Dryer* (Pink / with wall hanger):

I am in love!!!!! Seriously my toy poodle Bella looks like she just came from the groomers for a shampoo and blow out - this dryer brings volume and just general fluffiness that even a beginner like me could accomplish. 

I was looking for a dryer that would be quiet enough not to scare Bella and power enough that it could blow out the undercoat of two Mini Aussies. The variable speed makes this dryer the best of both worlds. Quiet and gentle enough to dry toy poodle ears and power enough to straighten out her coat and dry quickly. Worth every penny of the $375 dollar price tag!

*Poodle Buttercomb:*

Name appropriately this comb slips through poodle hair like butter. The difference between this comb and others I've tried is unbelievable. It is large but I just hold one end and comb with the other. Highly recommended by many and now I know why!

*Ice on Ice:*

I use this daily before every combing to lessen breakage. I also just this just today as an after bath coat conditioner and I can't be happier. My one wish was that it was scented but Buddy Splash (non CC product) takes care of this.

I'm really hoping that another group buy takes place soon. I'll be adding the Hold a Hose for my dryer, Peace & Kindness, and pin brush at the minimum. These products are not inexpensive but you truly get what you pay for - I couldn't be happier with my purchases!


----------



## Rowan

The next group buy is tentatively scheduled for late March / early April.


----------



## Minnie

Rowan said:


> The next group buy is tentatively scheduled for late March / early April.


Great!!! I'll look for it as I have been very very pleased with all CC products I have purchased - especially that dryer :-D


----------



## Lotusland spoos

*Kool Dry Raptor*

Finally used the dryer this weekend. Love it! The blowing water bit is still loud but the motor is quiet considering the power it puts out. I still use hoodies on the dogs and ear protection for me. Doesn't have the high pitch whining the metro blaster had. Love the power and the ability to turn it down for the sensitive areas. The dogs now let me use it on their topknot and ears. I also found that it puts out just enough heat so the coat dries faster. The air is consistent warm - not warm and cold like the metro. I now use it all the time - after wet walks to re-fluff (esp the topknot), blast off excess water after washing the hocks, and blowing off debris on their undersides. They no longer mind at all. They hated the metro and I would only use it for baths. 

So, to summarize, love having the power to blast off excess water, the ability to turn down the dial for sensitive areas. Love that it puts out enough heat. The coil is flexible so you are not fighting with it, don't mind the noise even without hearing protection and most importantly the dogs are not fighting it and shaking with dread. 

Thank you so much Rowan for allowing me the opportunity to make the purchase! Charlie and Sam _*SO MUCH*_ appreciate it!


----------



## Kloliver

Rowan said:


> *Thick N Thicker Texturing Bodifier Spray*:
> Excellent for long topknots. It helps maintain the fullness and shape, and does what the name implies. It's especially helpful on Merlin who has a finer coat than my other two.
> 
> *Thick N Thicker Whipped Creme Mousse:*
> Also a nice bodifier that nourishes the coat without weighing it down.
> 
> *Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein*
> I've only used it once but it works like the Thick N Thicker line. These products seem to add volume and texture without weighing down the coat. Also repair damaged coat and prevent flyaways.


Rowan et al.... which is best for a "somewhat wiry- not cottony soft-, not overly curly coat" (the groomers description)?

TIA


----------



## Rowan

Kloliver said:


> Rowan et al.... which is best for a "somewhat wiry- not cottony soft-, not overly curly coat" (the groomers description)?
> 
> TIA


Hhhmmm, I'd probably go with this one, followed with the *After U Bathe*:

*Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein*
I've only used it once but it works like the Thick N Thicker line. These products seem to add volume and texture without weighing down the coat. Also repair damaged coat and prevent flyaways.


----------



## fjm

Rowan - do you ever include the sample sets in the group buys? No problem if not - they are not expensive, and I think my cousin in California is planning a trip over this summer, so no need to pay international postage!


----------



## minipoodlelover

*CC Ringside Tote*

I most likely will not be going ringside any time soon, but I love this bag. It has all kinds of compartments and pockets on its outside, which make it perfect for storing my poodle loot in a highly organized manner.

The bag has a hard bottom, so it stands up on its own. It can be picked up and carried by using the cushioned handle, or by shoulder strap.

On one wide side of the bag I keep my larger brushes, and on the other wide side I store the smaller ones and my nail grinder. The two narrow sides have pockets, and in them I keep my poodle buttercomb, hair bands, and a few other items.

Then there is the inside of the bag. Here I store my Peace & Kindness spray, a ready-to-use Ice on Ice leave-in conditioner bottle, my brush cleaner and my ear cleaner (when it arrives).

What's great about this tote is it's a one-stop storage bag. When I'm watching TV and feel motivated to brush or work on Angie, all I have to do is grab my tote and almost any item I need is right on hand.


----------



## Rowan

fjm said:


> Rowan - do you ever include the sample sets in the group buys? No problem if not - they are not expensive, and I think my cousin in California is planning a trip over this summer, so no need to pay international postage!


I sent you a PM. The short answer is *yes *(12 to a case). It shouldn't be hard getting 12 people on board to purchase. The key is to fill the cases so all products are an option.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Bumping


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

*Mystic ear*

Looks like I want the Raptor, the hold a hose, miracle air.. prob large size, mystic ear.. so far . If I had the money I would get the shears too as those are some awesome prices.. Will have to look for more lol.

Does the mystic ear really foam and for lack of better words, "melt" the brown ear wax? It would be great for work as there are sooo many neglected ear and anything that requires less wiping and rubbing(irritating to their skin) to get he sludge out the better!!!


----------



## Rowan

I like the Mystic Ear Cleaner but I actually prefer the Les Poochs Medacetic for some reason. I know others don't like the smell but it really keeps the ears clean. The Mystic is nice because it foams more so I'd have to say they're both great as a duo treatment.

Also love love[I ]love[/I] the Peace & Kindness.  

And, I must say that I adore my CC shears. I'm a big believer in you get what you pay for when it comes to shears. I started with some cheaper pairs and after one or two "sessions" they just bend the hair. The CC shears are sharp and easy to adjust. I only use them on clean hair---my cheap shears are now my touch-up / dirty hair shears (Dubl Duck, etc.).

Raptor + Hold A Hose = pure drying bliss.


----------



## Kloliver

Has anyone tried the Bottoms Up Coat Lifter? Will it work alike the Thick N Thicker line or is more of a finishing spray for show dog coats?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Rowan said:


> I like the Mystic Ear Cleaner but I actually prefer the Les Poochs Medacetic for some reason. I know others don't like the smell but it really keeps the ears clean. The Mystic is nice because it foams more so I'd have to say they're both great as a duo treatment.
> 
> Also love love[I ]love[/I] the Peace & Kindness.
> 
> And, I must say that I adore my CC shears. I'm a big believer in you get what you pay for when it comes to shears. I started with some cheaper pairs and after one or two "sessions" they just bend the hair. The CC shears are sharp and easy to adjust. I only use them on clean hair---my cheap shears are now my touch-up / dirty hair shears (Dubl Duck, etc.).
> 
> Raptor + Hold A Hose = pure drying bliss.


Thanks Rowan,

I dont mind scents or anything like that.. there was a product that a salon I worked used for really gunky greasey ears.. it looked liked the LP degreaser in body, but coulda sworn it wasnt it.. who knows. Anyway this stuff was made of a bunch of oils.. like the LP degreaser lol, and ear grime, the brown crap would almost literally melt away from the ears.. Kinda like car grime does off your hands when you use GOOP. Now we also have an ear cleaner that they arent going to carry in our store anymore that bubbles and brings up all this ear gunk so its easier to get the ears clean on client dogs.. I really dont need it for my own dogs.. just client dogs lol. Something that does either of the above two things or both would be awesome!

I have peace and kindness.. not sure if I have seen a diff in using it. Have no real use for it yet as my girls down get clipper irritation.. and I never remember to use it on myself lol. I gues I should I have this halfmoon slice out of my thumb nail and nail bed... Dont ask *sigh*. We'll see if it helps lol.

I already have a CC short shank 8" saturn straights and a pair of CC short shank 8" curves and love them both. When I got the straights I swear it was like scissoring with a lightsabber!.. I LOVE both of my CC shears! I want to save up for the more expensive shears but with the dryer and the other stuff I want.. lol. I have had the luxury of trying the Sharkfin shears and I think they cut nicer than the CC shears.. so I can only imagine what the next line up on the CC shears cut like lol. I only use them on clean hair too the dirtiest the hair is, is on show day with all the hairspray in the coat lol.

Oh and dont tease me about that dryer lol. I have been drooling over it for a while.. would make drying the girls much easier than using my metro noisy 4amp dryer lol. OH BTW does your Raptor trip circuits and does it happen a lot or only if you have more than one thing using the same outlet?


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *Ladyscarletthawk*:
> Oh and dont tease me about that dryer lol. I have been drooling over it for a while.. would make drying the girls much easier than using my metro noisy 4amp dryer lol. OH BTW does your Raptor trip circuits and does it happen a lot or only if you have more than one thing using the same outlet?


Mine doesn't trip any breakers and I have it plugged into a standard household outlet. I have an outlet strip plugged into the same wall outlet* but only have a floor lamp and my Wahl Moser Arco plugged into that--small power draw. (*Check the amps of the actual outlet in your fuse box--it should be a 20 or higher I believe.)

If you plug it into an "outlet strip" it will trip that as most of those are only 15 amps, so plug it directly into the wall outlet. 

The Raptor is much quieter than my small Metro cannister vac. It doesn't make any whirring or whining noises either and being able to adjust it via a dial is so nice!


----------



## Theo'sMom

Since this is my first attempt at scissoring I am thinking of getting the cc 8" shears. (jasmine) 
Does this seem like a good purchase?
Also, why do people say they only use the shears after bathing? What happens if I see some hair out of place and want to snip if he's not very clean?
Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

Theo'sMom said:


> Since this is my first attempt at scissoring I am thinking of getting the cc 8" shears. (jasmine)
> Does this seem like a good purchase?
> Also, why do people say they only use the shears after bathing? What happens if I see some hair out of place and want to snip if he's not very clean?
> Thanks!


I have the 8" Celestial Apollos and it's a good length. I also like the 7" but then I have MPOOs.  

Per the groomers and the grooming manuals/videos, cutting dirty hair will dull your blade. The good news is that CC will sharpen them for free (you pay shipping both ways). I have a pair of cheaper shears that I use for "touch ups" but I'm sure a snip here and there won't _kill_ your fancy blades. 

I'm not sure if routine cutting of dirty hair impacts the life of your shears though--hopefully the groomers will elaborate on that!


----------



## outwest

I have been looking at the CC short shank 7 inch original series as a beginner scissor. I am worried 8 inches might be too much for me until I get the hang of things. Also, do you think the extra money is worth it to get one of the celestial series? I was looking at the 7 inch Isis straight. There is also the Jasmine 7 inch straight. 

Of the three:
Original short shank 7in $120
Jasmine 7in $140
Celestial Isis 7in $190 (ouch)

Which would you choose? The Isis is really pricey. Is it worth it? The other two are comparable.


----------



## Rowan

outwest said:


> I have been looking at the CC short shank 7 inch original series as a beginner scissor. I am worried 8 inches might be too much for me until I get the hang of things. Also, do you think the extra money is worth it to get one of the celestial series? I was looking at the 7 inch Isis straight. There is also the Jasmine 7 inch straight.
> 
> Of the three:
> Original short shank 7in $120
> Jasmine 7in $140
> Celestial Isis 7in $190 (ouch)
> 
> Which would you choose? The Isis is really pricey. Is it worth it? The other two are comparable.


*You won't pay anywhere near that if you order via Karma'sACat with the group buy. * (If you want the price list, PM me an e-mail address and I can forward. It lists both the dealer cost and retail.)

I have the Original short shank 7" straight and curved and the 8" Celestial Apollo Straight and Curved. I also have the Luna 5.5" set. The Celestial shears are sharper (at least to me) but both are good shears. I'm scissoring three MPOOs every 2-3 weeks and love the CC shears. 

I used the 8" on my oversized MPOO's topknot and body/neck area. I use the 7" on the bracelets and the smaller MPOOs topknots. Since you have a SPOO, I think you'd be fine with the 7" or 8" length. I don't really notice a difference btwn the two and I'm an amateur when it comes to scissoring. 

I have some older Dubl Duck shears that I use on dirty hair so I don't ruin my CC shears. 

The Jasmine shears are new so I don't know much about them. *But the Group Buy savings are significant to say the least. *


----------



## outwest

Thanks. I sent a pm.  

Why the curved? I keep thinking I would hack off something i didn't want to with the curved ones. Sticking with straight is good for a first timer, right?


----------



## Rowan

outwest said:


> Thanks. I sent a pm.
> 
> Why the curved? I keep thinking I would hack off something i didn't want to with the curved ones. Sticking with straight is good for a first timer, right?


I like the curved for shaping the topknot and bracelets, but I think most of the groomers on here recommend the straight if you're just getting one pair. You can still shape with the straight shears. 

I sent the price list!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Rowan said:


> I'm not sure if routine cutting of dirty hair impacts the life of your shears though--hopefully the groomers will elaborate on that!


More sharpening means less blade.. less blade = less life of the shear.. and if the wrong bozo sharpens your nice shears incorrectly then they may have ruined your shears or at least significantly shorten the life of them.. Also droping the good shears means having to have them resharpened.. if they survive the fall lol. Which is why groomers dont let other people touch their shears.. if you drop them well it wont end well for the dropper lol.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Rowan said:


> Mine doesn't trip any breakers and I have it plugged into a standard household outlet. I have an outlet strip plugged into the same wall outlet* but only have a floor lamp and my Wahl Moser Arco plugged into that--small power draw. (*Check the amps of the actual outlet in your fuse box--it should be a 20 or higher I believe.)
> 
> If you plug it into an "outlet strip" it will trip that as most of those are only 15 amps, so plug it directly into the wall outlet.
> 
> The Raptor is much quieter than my small Metro cannister vac. It doesn't make any whirring or whining noises either and being able to adjust it via a dial is so nice!


Thanks Rowan! That is very helpful! My husband may not be too fond of the price tag but oh well lol!! I checked the amps on the breakers looks like 20-40 amps teehee.. Sweeet!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

outwest said:


> I have been looking at the CC short shank 7 inch original series as a beginner scissor. I am worried 8 inches might be too much for me until I get the hang of things. Also, do you think the extra money is worth it to get one of the celestial series? I was looking at the 7 inch Isis straight. There is also the Jasmine 7 inch straight.
> 
> Of the three:
> Original short shank 7in $120
> Jasmine 7in $140
> Celestial Isis 7in $190 (ouch)
> 
> Which would you choose? The Isis is really pricey. Is it worth it? The other two are comparable.


I have the 8" short shank saturns.. IMO you should get the 10" shears since you have a spoo.... When I groom large dogs with my 8" I feel like Im using itty bitty shears.. They are perfect for my toy and mini tho. The smaller the shear the more scissoring you'll have to do than if you had larger shears. They are very worth it.. just DONT DROP THEM!


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Outwest, just to add another thought on shear size. I was watching a DVD of Jay Scruggs scissoring tips on poodles ( his shears are huge, look a yard long, lol) but he said that novice groomers seldom use the last 2 inches of 10 inch shears so he recommends that novice use 7 or 8 inch shears so we learn to use the whole shear. And even he used shorter shears on TK etc and he clips like a machine, only one of his blades move while the other is still.

So if you are only going to have one shear, you might want something shorter to be more versatile, or you could get one 10 and one 8 inch in a lower price range until you find out what works for you. Just look at a ruler and see how much shear you have to control with 10 inches. However, I freely admit I am a novice on grooming and scissoring so you will have to decide what makes sense to you. I just encourage you to try as you will get more of the clip you want if you are the one doing it. Good luck.


----------



## Rowan

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> More sharpening means less blade.. less blade = less life of the shear.. and if the wrong bozo sharpens your nice shears incorrectly then they may have ruined your shears or at least significantly shorten the life of them.. Also droping the good shears means having to have them resharpened.. if they survive the fall lol. Which is why groomers dont let other people touch their shears.. if you drop them well it wont end well for the dropper lol.


One bonus to ordering CC shears is that they'll sharpen them for life. All you must do is register your shears (either online or by sending in the card that comes with them) and you're all set.  You pay shipping and that's it!
Registration: http://www.chrissystems.com/custome...s-christensen-systems-shear-registration.aspx
Warranty & Sharpening: 


> Lifetime Shear Sharpening
> 
> Your Chris Christensen Shear will be sharpened by Chris Christensen Systems' factory for free, as long as your shears are able to be sharpened by our factory. You may send them to us as many times as you want for sharpening. Please be aware that there will be a nominal fee of $8.50 for shipping, handling and insurance.





> Posted by *Pudel-Fan*:
> Outwest, just to add another thought on shear size. *I was watching a DVD of Jay Scruggs scissoring tips on poodles ( his shears are huge, look a yard long, lol) but he said that novice groomers seldom use the last 2 inches of 10 inch shears so he recommends that novice use 7 or 8 inch shears so we learn to use the whole shear. And even he used shorter shears on TK etc and he clips like a machine, only one of his blades move while the other is still.*
> 
> So if you are only going to have one shear, you might want something shorter to be more versatile, or you could get one 10 and one 8 inch in a lower price range until you find out what works for you. Just look at a ruler and see how much shear you have to control with 10 inches. However, I freely admit I am a novice on grooming and scissoring so you will have to decide what makes sense to you. I just encourage you to try as you will get more of the clip you want if you are the one doing it. Good luck.


Scruggs is simply amazing! I have the Super Styling Session DVD (thank you, Oodlejpoodle's Mom) and I watch it at least once a month or so and try to mimic his technique. The best tip I learned from that DVD is to move your body and not the shears when scissoring. That alone prevents the "shear divots" or uneven patches and made a huge difference for me personally. 

I'm a novice too and my 8" shears are daunting at times, but the more I work with them the more comfortable I am using them. I love the 7" for the bracelets and tighter areas but can see where the 8" or 10" would come in handy on a SPOO (body--shoulder, etc.).


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Rowan, the fact that CC will sharpen their brand name shears for life is good information. I have been looking at the Jasmine shears in my Cherrybrook catalogue and one of the things that concerned me (besides the words razor sharp lol) is the hybrid edge and wondering what sharpener would know how to sharpen them correctly. I have heard that some people have had their very expensive convex edge shears nearly ruined by local sharpeners who tried to put a beveled edge on a convex shear so how many would know how to handle a hybrid?


----------



## Theo'sMom

Looking at the CC order it looks like there may be more of a chance of getting a gold pin brush than the wooden pin brush. The reason I signed up for the wooden was that it says dogs love it and that it feels like a massage for the dog. Is the gold pin brush the same feel as the wooden brush do you think? Or does it feel differently.
Also, one reviewer said that the rubber on the gold pin brush seems like it wears easily from the chemicals in other products. Do others see this or is the gold series a fairly durable pin brush?


----------



## Minnie

Theo'sMom said:


> Looking at the CC order it looks like there may be more of a chance of getting a gold pin brush than the wooden pin brush. The reason I signed up for the wooden was that it says dogs love it and that it feels like a massage for the dog. Is the gold pin brush the same feel as the wooden brush do you think? Or does it feel differently.
> Also, one reviewer said that the rubber on the gold pin brush seems like it wears easily from the chemicals in other products. Do others see this or is the gold series a fairly durable pin brush?


Thank you for asking this - I definitely want to order a brush but I can't decide between these two....


----------



## Pudel-Fan

I don't have the gold pin, so I can't answer for that but I can tell you the wooden one is wonderful. When I bought my first one I just got the small one ( this was before they did the groom grip) because I was just going to use it on ear hair. But it is wonderful and at the last group buy I bought the large with the groom grip and I have to say if I could only have 2 brushes, I would have the large CC wooden and the LePooche, green. 

There is still a couple of weeks until the group buy closes so don't give up on the wooden one yet if you think that is the one you want. I like it so much if it gets down to just one brush needed to fill a case I'll buy another for my own hair. I have long naturally curly hair and I tried the one I bought on myself before giving to my boyz and I can see why they like me to use it on them, it feels good.


----------



## Rowan

Theo'sMom said:


> Looking at the CC order it looks like there may be more of a chance of getting a gold pin brush than the wooden pin brush. The reason I signed up for the wooden was that it says dogs love it and that it feels like a massage for the dog. Is the gold pin brush the same feel as the wooden brush do you think? Or does it feel differently.
> Also, one reviewer said that the rubber on the gold pin brush seems like it wears easily from the chemicals in other products. Do others see this or is the gold series a fairly durable pin brush?


I have the Wood Pin Brush and the Gold Series Pin Brush in the 35mm and 27mm sizes. I abuse my Gold Pin brushes in that I use them with grooming sprays and they appear to be quite durable. (I haven't noticed any damage to the 'rubber' base portion.) 

I use the Wood Pin brush primarily as a massage tool! LOL Personally, I think the Gold Pin brushes do a better job when brushing out the coat. I use the 35mm on Merlin's long topknot and all bracelets. The 27mm is good for shorter hair and the 20mm is what I want for the short Miami body hair. The tines are gentle and don't hurt--I even ran it along my arm when I first got it to make sure. In short, it's a more versatile tool.  

I hope that helps both of you!

ETA: Don't give up on a product just because there's only one or two requested thus far. We still have plenty of time before the buy closes and members will often purchase extra items to help fill cases.


----------



## afkar

Decisions, decisions. I have just been looking at the buttercombs & the brushes. I am thinking of the poodle comb but, as I am not doing anything like keeping long coat & tend to use the finer end of my current comb I am wondering if a combo might not be better. My lot are usually kept in a body clip with a #4 or #5 blade & only the topknot & tail kept longer as they are farm/beach/tracking dogs. I am also being tempted by the sound & reviews of the gold pin brushes & would like some ideas as to just how useful it would be. Currently I have a LP that ends up being used on the dogs especially when they come back with plant stuff in ears & topknots.


----------



## plumcrazy

*Shampoos & Conditioners:*
Spectrum One Shampoo - Love it!
Spectrum One Conditioner - Love it!
Spectrum One Substance Builder - Love it!
(The Spectrum One products are designed to be used together)
After U Bathe - I've liked it when I've used it, but sometimes I use a rinse of Ice on Ice instead.
Ice on Ice - I use it for LOTS of different things. There's sunscreen in it, so I'll spray it on my own hair (and my nieces' hair when we're playing by the pool!) I like it to mist hair while I'm brushing/combing to cut the static. Love it!

*Health & Comfort:*
Peace & Kindness - I use it on clipper burn, to help clean infected ears, and on the humans in the house too - hangnails, papercuts, etc... It's WONDERFUL!
Mystic Ear - I like the smell and performance. I change ear cleaners from time to time, but this is a good one!
Miracle Air - I spray it EVERYWHERE! I love it on crate pads, dog beds, MY bed!!! I even use it as an air freshener when my husband trys to "blame it on the dog"!! :doh:

*Shears:*
I know I have a 10" straight and a 10" curved CC shear(s) but I have NO IDEA what model they are - I just know that they cut like buttah!!! Love them!!

*Buttercombs:*
Uuuhhh... I have a LOT!! LOL!! I know I have the #004 Poodle Comb and the #011 Staggered Tooth (heavy, but works excellently) I have the #006 Face & Feet and the #007 Tail Teaser - then I know I have at least 2 more, but not sure which ones - I LOVE all of my CC buttercombs!! They are the first ones I grab in my toolbox!

*Brushes:*
Gold series 35mm pin brush - Love it!!
20mm pin brush - Love it!!
20mm Large wooden pin brush - Love it!!
GroomGrip Large oval wooden pin brush - Love it!!
(The wooden pin brushes are my FAVORITE to use on shorter summer haircuts! The dogs love the massage!)
16mm T-brush 5" head - Love it!!
Mark II small slicker brush - Love it!
Mark III medium slicker brush - Love it!
(I really like my LP silver slickers a little bit better - but the CC's are a close 2nd!)

*Accessories:*
Hold a Hose - don't know, haven't tried it yet, but looking forward to using it with my new Raptor
Spray bottle w/double action trigger - Love them! Very durable and I like the fine mist - some sprayers DOUSE when they're supposed to SPRITZ!

I've never been disappointed with any of Chris Christensen's products - Just like with almost everything else in life... you get what you pay for. Pay a little - get substandard products that don't last or don't perform the way you'd expect; pay a little more - get quality items that pay for themselves by outlasting the cheap stuff!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Hands down my two favorite CC products are:

My original series (I think?) 8 inch short shank straight shears

and CC Clean Start shampoo. This is a product that probably isn't necessary for the majority of people, but when you are keeping a dog in oil it is AMAZING for weekly clarifying to get the oil and buildup out. (Only to re-oil of course, but it still prevents longterm buildup). I also love using it as a base shampoo for a show bath.

Oh and I also LOVE their round poodle slicker. The gold pin brush and the wood pin brush are nice, too. Ice on Ice, while not my favorite of all brushing sprays, is a good staple to have around in a spray bottle.

Products I am not crazy about:

White on white shampoo - did cause a slight blue cast on my dog even though I followed their instructions. Probably wouldn't bother a pet owner because he did get VERY bright white, but the blue cast was just a little bit of an issue...

Coarse coat shampoo/conditioner - softened my dog's coat when I used it one time for a show. Could barely get his hair to sprayup.


----------



## Kloliver

CharismaticMillie said:


> Hands down my two favorite CC products are:
> 
> My original series (I think?) 8 inch short shank straight shears
> 
> and CC Clean Start shampoo. This is a product that probably isn't necessary for the majority of people, but when you are keeping a dog in oil it is AMAZING for weekly clarifying to get the oil and buildup out. (Only to re-oil of course, but it still prevents longterm buildup). I also love using it as a base shampoo for a show bath.
> 
> Oh and I also LOVE their round poodle slicker.


Is it excessive for a non show coat? Too stripping for weekly use? Wld the Spectrum One be better- any experience with it?


----------



## Kloliver

plumcrazy said:


> *Shampoos & Conditioners:*
> Spectrum One Shampoo - Love it!
> Spectrum One Conditioner - Love it!
> Spectrum One Substance Builder - Love it!
> (The Spectrum One products are designed to be used together)


Ever use the Spectrum One with the After U Bathe instead?


----------



## Dante's Mom

CharismaticMillie said:


> .
> 
> White on white shampoo - did cause a slight blue cast on my dog even though I followed their instructions. Probably wouldn't bother a pet owner because he did get VERY bright white, but the blue cast was just a little bit of an issue...


 What do you think of this for using on a silver mini?


----------



## plumcrazy

Kloliver said:


> Ever use the Spectrum One with the After U Bathe instead?


Nope - I used the Spectrum One shampoo, then the Spectrum One Substance Builder, then the Spectrum One conditioner followed by a rinse of Ice on Ice and another product that's like a generic Infusium - this process was recommended to me personally by Barbara Bird (who is a groomer for Chris Christensen) when Lucy was going through her coat change and we were trying to save coat.

Now that she's in a Miami clip - any shampoo/conditioner/rinse works fine!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Dante's Mom said:


> What do you think of this for using on a silver mini?


I've only used it on a white, so I'm not sure! Hopefully someone can help with more experience than me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Kloliver said:


> Ever use the Spectrum One with the After U Bathe instead?


I used these two products on Tiger before a show once and the result was not good. His coat was softened too much. Every dog has a different coat and depending on your desired results + your dog's individual coat, you will find in time which products work best.

For example, my absolute favorite shampoo/conditioner combination for my boy's show coat is IOD Royal Jelly shampoo and Light Management conditioner. I have tried so many different brands and simply cannot find anything that works as well for his coat as those products. But, there are some people who have found this combination not to be ideal for their dog. Every coat really is different!

I DO use Spectrum One, though, for my pet girl's regular baths. I also use it for nearly daily washing of Tiger's pee stained legs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Kloliver said:


> Is it excessive for a non show coat? Too stripping for weekly use? Wld the Spectrum One be better- any experience with it?


I'm not sure actually. I don't use it on my pet girl or on my mom's pet boy Henry because there just isn't any need to. Just on Tiger to help get rid of excess product in his coat (oil, heavy conditioner, hairspray, etc.)


----------



## Rowan

@*CharismaticMillie*:
Did you also try the Les Poochs Pooch Brite shampoo? If so, what did you think and how did it compare to CC White on White? 

The Les Poochs shampoos/creme rinses are my favorite products thus far. I like the CC Black on Black (etc.) but I always reach for the Les Poochs.


----------



## Kloliver

Quote:
Originally Posted by Kloliver 
Is it excessive for a non show coat? Too stripping for weekly use? Wld the Spectrum One be better- any experience with it?

I'm not sure actually. I don't use it on my pet girl or on my mom's pet boy Henry because there just isn't any need to. Just on Tiger to help get rid of excess product in his coat (oil, heavy conditioner, hairspray, etc.)



CharismaticMillie said:


> I used these two products on Tiger before a show once and the result was not good. His coat was softened too much. Every dog has a different coat and depending on your desired results + your dog's individual coat, you will find in time which products work best.
> 
> For example, my absolute favorite shampoo/conditioner combination for my boy's show coat is IOD Royal Jelly shampoo and Light Management conditioner. I have tried so many different brands and simply cannot find anything that works as well for his coat as those products. But, there are some people who have found this combination not to be ideal for their dog. Every coat really is different!
> 
> I DO use Spectrum One, though, for my pet girl's regular baths. I also use it for nearly daily washing of Tiger's pee stained legs.


Thats why I'm getting the Big Kahuna Show Off No Rinse Clean this group buy. I mean _*WHAT IS IT *_with the angle of Spoo legs that attract a urine stream like no other?

What kind of coat does your pet girl have? Rango's is thick, coarse but soft, & not terribly curly- my Groomer says she LOVES it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Kloliver said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Kloliver
> Thats why I'm getting the Big Kahuna Show Off No Rinse Clean this group buy. I mean _*WHAT IS IT *_with the angle of Spoo legs that attract a urine stream like no other?
> 
> What kind of coat does your pet girl have? Rango's is thick, coarse but soft, & not terribly curly- my Groomer says she LOVES it.


True to many brownies my pet girl has insanely coarse, thick, Brillo-Pad coat.

About Show Off - I do have that product and it works very well. Though I do have to admit I prefer Pro-Line Groom's Self Rinse Plus. I think it does a little better job and really adds some volume too. It's a staple for the show ring and for pee legs at home.


----------



## Kloliver

CharismaticMillie said:


> True to many brownies my pet girl has insanely coarse, thick, Brillo-Pad coat.
> 
> About Show Off - I do have that product and it works very well. Though I do have to admit I prefer Pro-Line Groom's Self Rinse Plus. I think it does a little better job and really adds some volume too. It's a staple for the show ring and for pee legs at home.


Have you found an inexpensive retailer/ shipper? A comment online mentioned that Show off "stinks"- does it really smell bad?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Hi all, so I read through all of the pages of this thread and still don't feel comfortable in having answers to my questions. I am bringing home my toy poodle next week and want to have what most consider the "must haves" for a poodle.

I can see everyone LOVES the poodle buttercomb, but is it appropriate for a small toy? When do you use a comb like that? 

I am just so lost. In the past with my golden retriever I just bathed, blowdried with my hand dryer while brushing the coat out with a $10 slicker and that was it! What the heck is the process with a poodle? Do you brush before bathing or just bathe? How do you choose a shampoo? Is drying with a hand dryer and warm heat ok? What do I brush the coat with while drying?

I have a feeling I need a buttercomb, some ice on ice, 7" shears (which ones exactly) and maybe a pin brush? I have NEVER trimmed a dogs coat with anything other than clippers. Is there a slicker I should get? Why does everyone seem to go with pin brushes and not slickers?

I am just SO confused ...

Someone PLEASE help me?!?!

Rebecca


----------



## afkar

The biggest factor in the grooming stuff you get is the sort of clip & amount of coat your dog has. My three standards are all kept clipped short in "working/practical clip as they are farm dogs who do tracking in bush etc & often visit the beach where they love to run in the water etc all year round. 
I am getting the poodle comb but am also getting a fine/coarse version since I comb out topknots, ears & tails since they often need tidying as they end up with hay etc in them when they help me feed horses etc. Other than that I have a LP slicker & that takes care of all our regular grooming. I have scissors for trimming topknots etc & clippers & that is it. As for shampoo I use a good general purpose one most recently IoD but as long as it is good quality that is it. I don't bother with sprays much unless they have really been in the scrub & got knotty heads but that very rare. Given the size of your new addition I would go for the basics & sizes that suit your hands & the dog.
I use my combs at least every other day this time of year for a quick comb through with my three just to keep them neat & comfortable.
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Rowan

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Hi all, so I read through all of the pages of this thread and still don't feel comfortable in having answers to my questions. I am bringing home my toy poodle next week and want to have what most consider the "must haves" for a poodle.
> 
> I can see everyone LOVES the poodle buttercomb, but is it appropriate for a small toy? Yes. A couple TPOO owners own and love this comb for their dogs. It's nice because while the comb is long, you can hold one end and brush / fluff with the other.When do you use a comb like that? I use mine while scissoring to keep the coat fluffed and straight, on their ears and bracelets/tail pom.
> 
> What the heck is the process with a poodle? Do you brush before bathing or just bathe? I'm just a home groomer but I find it's best to brush your poodle out before bathing because any mats present in a dry coat will get worse when the coat is wet. How do you choose a shampoo? This depends on coat type and length, etc. Will you keep your TPOO in a show coat or a shorter trim like the Lamb or Miami? I like the Les Poochs shampoos but any good shampoo--Isle of Dogs, Les Poochs, Chris Christensen, etc.--and creme rinse will do, the latter being optional. Is drying with a hand dryer and warm heat ok? I don't use heat on my poodles but just a variable speed HV Dryer (the CC Raptor). What do I brush the coat with while drying? I first blow out most of the water before I start brushing. When the coat is halfway dry, I use a Pin Brush to separate the coat. When they're in the Miami trim, I focus on the topknot, bracelets, ears and tail pom. When the coat is almost dry, I run my Les Poochs Gold Slicker through the coat.
> 
> I have a feeling I need a buttercomb, some ice on ice, 7" shears (which ones exactly) and maybe a pin brush? This is a good idea! I like the Ice on Ice/grooming spray for daily brush outs and the Crown Royale #3 smells great!  How much or how little scissoring you do depends on the clip you keep your TPOO in. You'll have to scissor the topknot, tail pom and bracelets if in a Miami, for example.I have NEVER trimmed a dogs coat with anything other than clippers. Is there a slicker I should get? I recommend the Les Poochs slickers although many seem to like the Chris Christensen Round Slicker. NOTE: There is a "group buy" going on now so you can get one at a discount price. The thread is at the top of this page. Why does everyone seem to go with pin brushes and not slickers? Some slickers can damage the coat, which is a consideration if your poodle is in a show coat. I actually like both tools and own multiple slickers/pin brushes.
> 
> I am just SO confused ...
> 
> Someone PLEASE help me?!?!
> 
> Rebecca


I hope that helps! You might also find this thread helpful: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/17374-grooming-101-groomers-q.html

Again, check out the Chris Christensen Group Buy if you're interested in any CC products at a discount. If you want the price list, just PM me an e-mail address and I'll fwd it to you.
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...christensen-group-buy-march-april-2012-a.html


----------



## Kloliver

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Hi all, so I read through all of the pages of this thread and still don't feel comfortable in having answers to my questions. I am bringing home my toy poodle next week and want to have what most consider the "must haves" for a poodle.
> 
> I can see everyone LOVES the poodle buttercomb, but is it appropriate for a small toy? When do you use a comb like that?
> 
> I am just so lost. In the past with my golden retriever I just bathed, blowdried with my hand dryer while brushing the coat out with a $10 slicker and that was it! What the heck is the process with a poodle? Do you brush before bathing or just bathe? How do you choose a shampoo? Is drying with a hand dryer and warm heat ok? What do I brush the coat with while drying?
> 
> I have a feeling I need a buttercomb, some ice on ice, 7" shears (which ones exactly) and maybe a pin brush? I have NEVER trimmed a dogs coat with anything other than clippers. Is there a slicker I should get? Why does everyone seem to go with pin brushes and not slickers?
> 
> I am just SO confused ...
> 
> Someone PLEASE help me?!?!
> 
> Rebecca


Hi Rebecca,
I too am in the throes of poodle grooming supply madness. It's easy to get caught up in it. Poodles aren't that much more complicated, we humans just tend to make it that way. Also, most of us are just nuts about our furkids & indulge them & ourselves with retail goodies. Your list sounds great. Keep it simple & expand as u need. 

Now if I cld follow my own advice *lol*


----------



## tokipoke

Just wanted to add to this thread in case others want product reviews.

I got a bunch of CC products when I went to Atlanta (for Atlanta Pet Fair) -

I got a purple pin brush (long pins), a buttercomb (not sure if it's the poodle one), the wooden comb handle and these products:

These I have used:
*White on White*: I tried it on Leroy, he did look brighter but not any more noticeable than when I usually bathe him. I wonder if it is because he has apricot markings. I actually love this better on my Havanese. Really makes his feet and tail "whiter" and pop.

*Ice on Ice*: I prefer Crown Royale spray for Leroy. I prefer Ice on Ice for my Havanese. 

*Magic Foam*: Haven't use this on Leroy. But love it for my Havanese cause his feet always get wet/dirty along with his butt (with poop smears cause he has long hair) - and it's great in between baths.

*Spectrum One Shampoo and Conditioner*: These products are made for coarse or rough coats. I like it cause it retains his texture yet his hair does not feel dry. I did notice a difference when I used the shampoo only, and when I used shampoo AND conditioner. Using only the shampoo made Leroy's hair look "blah" and frizzy looking. The conditioner smoothed out his hair, added volume, and it was still soft. I took him to the dog park, and he "disappeared" I looked around for him and found him in a the middle of a big group of people petting him. They kept saying how fluffy and soft he was.

*Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner*: I got this set for my Havanese. I do love how soft it makes his hair feel.

Haven't used yet
Thick N Thicker spray
Thick N thicker Foaming Protein
After U Bathe
Miracle Air
Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo/Cond
Spectrum One Substance Builder

I also have the Les Poochs Whitening shampoo I haven't tried yet. I've been using the double green LP brush on Leroy and I LOVE it. Best brush ever. I also have the matzapper brush which I need to try cause Leroy is matting terribly AGAIN. This time it isn't TOO bad because I'm armed with my new tools. I love the CC buttercomb because it really does glide through the hair.

I really want to try IOD products next!


----------



## fjm

Thanks Tokipoke - I am hoping to try White on White and Spectrum 10 on Sophy, my Papillon. The Pap coat is fine, straight, and silky, with no undercoat - not exactly like the Havanese, but close than a poodle coat!


----------



## mom24doggies

Ok, I'm looking for a pair of clunkers, and I was thinking about trying the celestial vg10 Course blending shears by CC. Anybody try those? OR have another brand you have tried and liked?


----------



## Ladywolfe

I just got back from vacation, so I just tonight got to try out my black on black system kit and the kool dry dryer. I still don't have a firm opinion on the black on black yet. I think it worked out well, but for a home grooming on a pup, it is a bit difficult to do all the steps in a bathtub, keeping the shampoo on for 15 minutes and then, the protien builder on for three, etc. I think that with continued use, though, I will get that true shiny black that I am looking for. There is a definate reduction in the slight red cast to his coat. 

The dryer: I think I am in love with this dryer. It still took me about two hours, and I didn't really get his fur straight, but he did get really fluffy. This was my first time ever to use an HV dryer, so I am sure I have a LOT to learn about technique. My pup seemed to tolerate it very well. I only used it at about half to 3/4 speed.

I did watch my boy running in the yard after being bathed and dryed and he had that shimmery, silky, flow, fur-in-the-wind look that I could never seem to get at home on my own before!!


----------



## mom24doggies

I tried Thick 'n' Thicker spray today on Keisha, a little floppy-top knotted toy poodle I groom, and WOW!!! I was sooo happy with how her little tk turned out. No more too short (I had to take her pretty short just to keep it from falling too much), pinheaded, floppy topknot for Keisha! I liked how her coat didn't feel stiff or sticky, so she was still pettable, and her mom loved the smell of it. I was a tad embarrassed by the amount of lumps I discovered after spraying/fluffing, I guess that flop got the best of me last time! I'll be using that stuff more often for sure.  BTW, the Whipped Mousse is pretty good too, as is the gel. I still like the spray more, but since it's not always going to be practical to use it, I'll keep the others on hand too.


----------

